# Kenwood vs Kicker Subwoofer?



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

So i recently bought Kicker Comp 12 subwoofer for my car and at same time i was looking around and found good priced Kenwood KFC-W12 for few bucks cheaper, i have box its only one subwoofer

Kicker
Kicker - Comp 12" Single-Voice-Coil 4-Ohm Subwoofer - C124

Kenwood
Kenwood KFC-W12 (KFCW12) 12" Single 4 ohm Performance Car Sub

Im kind of looking for good quality over loud boom kinda gives me headache sometime so sound quality is the big, and also i have factory speakers i will put in new once as soon as i find good one

But please let me know what you guys think 

Thanks


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

The Kenwood has a better efficiency rating which means it will use the power better or will take less power to achieve the same volume as the Kicker if it can be pushed as hard as the Kicker... however it has to be a judgment call on your part. The Kenwood should be able to handle an amplifier that puts out less power better than the Kicker sub would though.


----------

